# 2015 bucks



## Beagler282 (Jan 11, 2016)

Got my bucks from this season cleaned up and ordered some small euro stands so they would fit on the fireplace mantle. I'm real happy with how they turned out.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 11, 2016)

great work!!!


----------



## Forestfloor (Jan 12, 2016)

good year u had, nice work on the euro's


----------



## DSGB (Jan 12, 2016)

They look great!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 12, 2016)

looks great beagle.  they will stand proud


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 12, 2016)

Lookin good!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 12, 2016)

Those euro mounts look great.  Heck of a year man. Congrats.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks fellas.I like the Euro style.Sure is heck of alot cheaper for displaying your trophy.Yes it has been a good season.One is from KY and the other in GA.Fixing to head over to AL for the rut and try my luck there.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 13, 2016)

Looks like you had a heck of a year. Congrats!!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 14, 2016)

Congrats on a good year.  They look fantastic!


----------



## Kentuckykeith (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice buck congrads ! What they gross score ?


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 22, 2016)

2 dang nice beast ....


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 22, 2016)

Kentuckykeith said:


> Nice buck congrads ! What they gross score ?



9 was 132'' and 12 was 136''.


----------



## Luckybuck (Jan 22, 2016)

I like.


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice job on the skulls! Both are fine bucks!


----------

